# My best girl enjoying the view on a rare sunny day



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Not the best picture of her, but she was far too busy exploring to get a good shot. Meet Cassie! Border Collie Adventurer Extraordinaire!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow - what a beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Romad! I really wanted to get a nice picture of her sitting and facing the camera with that backdrop, but she was way too interested in all the new smells haha. Here she is again, this is her face once she notices you have the ball:


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! I wish I could go home one day! I miss the west coast!!!


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Lamb: How do you like the east coast compared to west coast? My boyfriend is from North Carolina and West Virginia (moved around a lot) and wants to go back one day. I've never been there before..would be interested to hear a native west coasters opinion on the two areas!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Cassie is a beauty and love her eyes in the second photo wow she is very smart look at that face, love it ! JennNP my daughter moved to NC to take a teaching job at a magnet school for the more advanced middle school kids, she loves NC, says is has a real small home town feel it it where she lives.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

My husband is a West Virginia native, and I've been there a few times. It's really nice, I felt like I went back in time a little tho. Not in a bad way at all, just that EVERYONE in WV is so nice! I never met someone who was rude or wouldn't give you their shirt off their back. My husband is from Beckley, so my experience is pretty limited to around that area. My husband actually proposed at the River Gorge. My father lives in NC, it was okay just not as nice as California. Now SC is GORGEOUS! So much to do, the aquarium at Myrtle Beach is definitely worth going to. VA is really nice (we live in the DC metro area) but there are some RUDE A$$ people here. There was an old man who literally pushed me out of the way to get past everyone that was in line at a kiosk, but the kicker was I was holding my 8 month old (at the time) when he did it! We haven't been to VA beach yet, but I hear that's nice. But I'm guessing you'll stick to WV and NC. Both are nice, but overall I'd pick WV just because it's so beautiful there, but so much different from CA. It's a great place to experience, especially if you've been in California most of your life. Just don't drive!!! Lol. We made the trip from Kansas several times, and I couldn't imagine starting in California to over here.


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Lamb- Thanks for all the info! My boyfriend hates California with a passion lol. Up here in Humboldt it's a lot different then the rest of the state though. People smile at you as you walk by just to be friendly. I get so used to it, sometimes when I visit my Dad in Sacramento I'll smile at people out of habit and I get the craziest looks XD! We will definitely fly, although I have always wanted to go on a road trip across the country! I tend to gravitate to places like here, Oregon, Washington. So maybe WV one day won't be so bad!

PerseusMom: Thanks! Cassie is kind of the best dog ever. She ALWAYS listens..like always, it's a trip. She is always paying attention, even when you don't think she is..that causes us to have to spell out words like beach and ball even when we're just talking amongst ourselves. She gets that look on her face and becomes very intense whenever you pick up a ball. She wont take her eyes off it. I think she's taken all her natural herding instincts and channeled it into tennis balls!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks! I saw a similar looking Border Collie pup for free on Craigslist. Exercised some serious self control not giving them a call!

Aannd just because she's such a good photo subject (unlike my Betta  ) Here's more Cassie Face


----------

